# BertieBones' Bajan Wedding... I'm off to Babados in the morning!



## BertieBones

Hello all!

thought I'd start a little thread of my own where I can put all my ideas and stuff in one place for u all to have a look if ur interested. 
any ideas and suggestions r welcome, as I dont know if I've thought of everything! 

Got loads to sort out so this should help! Prob should have done this a bit sooner as only have 4 months or so to go until the big day..

Anyway firstly..

I'm Sarah and I'm 27, my partner is Neil and he is almost 30. We met in September 2001 on a night out with friends and we have been together since June 6th 2002 and lived together since 2008.

We got engaged last August when our little man was 7 months old. OH didn't really propose as such, it more sort of came about through conversation! :wacko:

Here we are when we first got together and last August in our LOs christening.


----------



## Mrs Liamxxs

cant wait to start reading through your thread hunni xx


----------



## BertieBones

We will be getting married on the beach in Barbados this September.

My mothers family is from there and I love it! It just feels like home and has always been my dream to get married there!

We are staying at the Beach View Apartments and having the ceremony on the beach in front of the hotel.

here is what is included in the package:

Round trip airport transfers
Planning and coordination of all arrangements for your special day
Personal wedding planning session following your arrival on island
Personal coordinator assistance with the marriage license application
Air-conditioned transportation to obtain marriage license and assistance at the license office
The legally required Marriage License
All fees for application, handling, documentation and stamp duty
Personal on site coordinator on wedding day for prior to and during ceremony
Clergyman to perform ceremony
Decorated wedding area over looking ocean or tucked away garden setting
Decorated signing table for signing register
Single tiered wedding cake and decorated cake table
Complimentary bottle of sparkling wine for toasting
Witnesses  if necessary
Bridal bouquet of tropical flowers and boutonniere for the groom
Collection and posting of marriage certificate
Complimentary wedding gift
Gift basket in room on arrival
Complimentary in-room breakfast on morning after wedding
 



Attached Files:







main-500.jpg
File size: 45.2 KB
Views: 1









mainbynight-500.jpg
File size: 24.4 KB
Views: 1









paynes_bay_1.jpg
File size: 174.3 KB
Views: 1


----------



## BertieBones

Our wedding party is pretty small and consists of 14 people in total!

OH decided that because we are not inviting friends that LO is going to be best man and I am not having bridesmaids. 

We will be getting married barefoot in the sand with a steel pan band (dont know what song to choose though) and will have a flower arch to get married under. (will show flower colours in later post)

because of the small number of guests we are spoiling ourselves with the celebration meal and have booked Sunbury Plantation House for a private dining evening in the formal dining room!

Evening consists of:
Cocktails before dinner
A tour of the house
Five-course meal
Wine served throughout dinner
After Dinner Coffee & Liqueurs
 



Attached Files:







sunbury-plantation-house.jpg
File size: 64.9 KB
Views: 1









Barbados-9045.jpg
File size: 43.1 KB
Views: 2


----------



## kintenda

Wow - your wedding looks like it will be amazing! I bet you are so excited! x


----------



## BertieBones

I had my heart set on a dress that was simple and 'beachy' as we wanted to be quite casual, but nothing suited me so my mother suggested a dress just to try on, needless to say it was not my style but i indulged her and...fell in love! 

It is ordered and I should have my fitting in July! :happydance:

As i said we are going barefoot so I couldnt choose heels for the evening as the length of my dress would be wrong so I decided on flip flops, and i love them!

OH will be wearing stone linen trousers and a simple white shirt, and LO will be wearing a cute patterned shirt and white linen shorts.
 



Attached Files:







2416F.jpg
File size: 19.4 KB
Views: 9









2416C.jpg
File size: 22.5 KB
Views: 8









Summer-sandal-1-300x200.jpg
File size: 8.9 KB
Views: 6









beach-wedding-bare-feet.jpg
File size: 26.9 KB
Views: 4









498010.jpg
File size: 4.7 KB
Views: 55


----------



## BertieBones

So excited Kintenda but nervous also coz some of it wont be sorted til I arrive there! 

Will post rest later as I have fussy LO at the moment x


----------



## kintenda

BertieBones said:


> So excited Kintenda but nervous also coz some of it wont be sorted til I arrive there!
> 
> Will post rest later as I have fussy LO at the moment x

I think that's nice though - you'll still have that lovely element of surprise! I can't wait until our big day but I would have loved to have gone abroad, OH wasn't keen on idea though as he's not a very seasoned traveller. Can't wait to see your pics and hear about your planning! x


----------



## Mrs Liamxxs

oh wow its sounds amazing hunni, it really does cant wait to see your wedding pics when you are finally married xx


----------



## BertieBones

Ok so I've got some ideas about what i want hair wise but still not 100% on anything, no clue on make-up as it will be hot and the 1st time i get to speak to the lady who will be doing it is on the actual day! 

Would possibly like a veil, but also like the flower in the hair!?:dohh:

My flowers will look something like these, our colours are hot pink and orange so the party when we get home will be based on these colours too.

Our wedding cake out there is supplied for us and will be simple with fresh flowers, this is to give u an idea:
 



Attached Files:







shanna1.jpg
File size: 23.4 KB
Views: 1









taylor-swift-updo.jpg
File size: 14.7 KB
Views: 1









tossled-chignon.jpg
File size: 241.2 KB
Views: 1









pink_flowers_252_10_m.jpg
File size: 36.4 KB
Views: 1









wedding-cake.jpg
File size: 56.2 KB
Views: 1


----------



## BertieBones

I am doing our invites to the party back home myself, using packs of plain invitations from paperchase, I am basing the design on these but instead of spotted ribbon I have got some lovely two-tone pink and orange ribbon from ebay!

The party is being held in a local football club the weekend after we return home, so far I have a local band booked and I think the buffet is being done by myself and mother!

I have bought hot pink and orange swags and balloons for the buffet tables, just have to organise decoration for the rest of the room now!

As favours I am making cake pops in pink and orange and they will be held in vases on the tables like so:

I think we are buying our wedding cakes from M&S and decorating them myself to look like this:
 



Attached Files:







love_knot_hot_pink.jpg
File size: 18.9 KB
Views: 4









green&pink-cake-pop.jpg
File size: 29.3 KB
Views: 1









140.jpg
File size: 3 KB
Views: 24









tropical-wedding-flowers.jpg
File size: 23.8 KB
Views: 1


----------



## BertieBones

that's about all I have so far!

Gotta think about music now...

not sure if there is anything significant I've missed?:wacko:


----------



## Mynx

Wow it all sounds amazing hun! 
LOVE that dress! :cloud9:


----------



## BertieBones

Thanks Mynx!

just hope everything goes to plan!

I'm a bit worried though because my dress is ordered but since my measurements were taken I've lost 2" off my bust 4" off my waist and 1" off my hips and I'm hoping to loose a stone more!

I'm just hoping they are able to take the dress in enough! 

What happens if come July they have to order a new one!!!?:shrug: x


----------



## Mynx

Congratulations on the weight loss hun, that's fab! :hugs: How long has it taken you to lose those inches? 

I cant see it being too much of a problem with your dress tbh? I'm sure the seamstress at your bridal shop will be used to ladies losing alot of weight. How much more are you planning on losing? It might be worth letting them know at your next fitting so they're prepared :shrug:


----------



## BertieBones

Thanks hunny! :blush:
I've been dieting and exercising since January!

Taken a long time to lose a stone and a half!

Hoping to loose another stone or maybe another 2" off my bust and waist at least! (was 40" bust - fullest part- and 38" waist after xmas and just measured at 38" bust and 36" waist! hoping to get to 38" bust and 34" waist at least!)

I told the girls in the shop but they told me i wouldnt be able to loose too many inches! the dress they ordered me is a size 20!!!! At most I'm a size 14 so I'm bricking them to be honest! xx


----------



## Mynx

That's good that it's taken a while to lose that weight tho hun, the longer it takes to come off, the less likely it is to go back on :thumbup: 
A stone and a half and 4 inches, that's fab! What exercising are you doing? 

And OMG hun, they ordered you a size 20 dress and you're a 14 now?!?!?! Mind you, wedding dresses are notorious for being a bit frugal in their sizings! A friend of mine is getting married next month and she's usually a size 12 and her dress is an 18! Eeek mine is a 12, which means it's probably an 8 :haha: but it's a corset back so that makes alot of difference as you can get an extra couple of inches out of the corset ;)


----------



## BertieBones

Just usual exercise in the gym... cross trainer, bike, treadmill.. and Zumba once a week thats all.

Hate that wedding dress sizes are so different! makes me feel like a heffa!
My dress has a zip back so I'm so worried that it wont fit! They only ordered a bigger size because of my jubblies! she told me it would definitely have to be taken in at the waist anyway! Hope they know what they doing as a friend of mine has just bought a dress at the same shop and she's bigger than me and they have ordered her a size 16!:wacko:

Ah well if its wrong then its their problem coz i told them i was dieting and breastfeeding! x


----------



## Mynx

In that case you've done your bit hun! Hopefully it'll be fine :hugs: It probably all depends on the style of dress as to how the sizes are different if you see what I mean? Maybe your friend's one is a lace up back rather than a zip one? 

Zumba... what's this Zumba all about then? Is it any good? I'm thinking of getting the Zumba dance game for my Wii but want to make sure that I'm not wasting my money! x


----------



## BertieBones

Zumba is fab! its like Samba dancing but works you a lot more!

OH bought me Zumba for the Wii and I gotta say it is great! Only used it a few times so far but every little helps!

Think he had it on offer on amazon for £19, not sure if it still on offer though x


----------



## Mynx

Thanks hun, I'll look into that :thumbup:


----------



## BertieBones

Well got my shoes this weekend in the sale! down from £95 to £62!

Also bought our wedding rings today! yay! feels so real now!


----------



## honeybee2

ooo got any pics? xx


----------



## BertieBones

will put some of the rings up now x


----------



## BertieBones

here you go... our rings

mine is white gold and diamond and OH is just brushed titanium as he didnt want anything too flashy.
 



Attached Files:







DSCF3581.jpg
File size: 18.5 KB
Views: 7









DSCF3583.jpg
File size: 24.8 KB
Views: 6









DSCF3586.jpg
File size: 20.2 KB
Views: 6









DSCF3588.jpg
File size: 25.5 KB
Views: 6









DSCF3590.jpg
File size: 18.6 KB
Views: 5


----------



## Mynx

Oooo very pretty hun, your ring compliments your engagement ring perfectly!!


----------



## honeybee2

oooo I have that ring!!! OH bought it me for my birthday one year- I wear it with my engagement ring! Very pretty indeedy! xx


----------



## BertieBones

thanks!
I know its supposed to be an eternity ring but it is the same design more or less as one i tried on in a local jewellers but about £400 cheaper!

I love it and want to wear it now!!!!!


----------



## honeybee2

argh- my wedding ring is an eternity ring toooo!


----------



## Mynx

My wedding band is an eternity ring too :thumbup:


----------



## BertieBones

I don't see the big deal in spending soooo much on a wedding band, I gotta be honest, I preferred most of the eternity rings that we looked at as opposed to the wedding bands.

Think they put the price up on 'wedding bands' just because they've got the word wedding associated with them... its the same with shoes....and cake! x


----------



## Mynx

I agree BB :) My engagement ring was a couple of hundred quid so we thought rather than spend a fortune on wedding bands, the money would be best spent elsewhere within the wedding :thumbup: Mine cost £50 (was £70 in the sale) and OH's was £20. 

You're right, put the word "wedding" on the front of ANYTHING and the price doubles, at least!


----------



## honeybee2

I totally agree- In H samuel, my eternity band was £100 cheaper than the SAME wedding band :shock:


----------



## BertieBones

Waaa only just realised it's 2 weeks today until my wedding!!!!

Got pretty much everything sorted now! 
Just gotta pack! x


----------



## BertieBones

Picked this up for Jenson to carry our rings on...

(obviously the 2011 version though)
 



Attached Files:







jbug pillow.jpg
File size: 12.5 KB
Views: 0


----------



## jms895

Yay wont be long now bet you are so excited! :D


----------



## BertieBones

Have just about sorted all I can before we go now!

Managed to have a bit of luck also...
went to a local flower show as they were packing up and got a load of free Dahlia flowers to bring home, we were talking to the man that grows them and he said he might have some flowering at the time of our party back home, I asked him what sort of price they would be and he said we could have whatever we want as he grows loads of them and normally just gives them to neighbours so they don't go in the bin!

so hopefully we will now have a room full of show quality Dahlias in our pink and orange scheme for free!!!!
 



Attached Files:







plant_dahlia___pompon_mixed___1_51.jpg
File size: 16 KB
Views: 11


----------



## BertieBones

Am so excited Jms895, u would not believe! nervous now though! x


----------



## jms895

Gorgeous flowers! Everything sorted now?


----------



## Mynx

Omg hun where did the time go?!?!?!?

How's everything going? x


----------



## jojo2605

your wedding is going to be so beautiful!! Your location is perfect and I love the colour scheme for your party back home! 

And your dress is stunning; something I would definitely choose!!!!


----------



## BertieBones

Thanks Jojo, i cant wait!

Mynx it feels like yesterday I joined in here, and now you and HB are married and it's now my turn eeeek! x


----------



## Mynx

It's so exciting!!! The last week I found to be pretty chilled out but exciting all the same! 
Cant wait to see piccies! :hugs: 

You have much more to do hun? xXx


----------



## BertieBones

I'm petty much sorted now Mynx, just gotta get there and relax for 2 days! Going for my beauty day at 12 so I'll be waxed, tinted, have my false eyelashes put on and a nice facial and then I'm all set!

Got a nice big bottle of bubbly in the fridge that OH was given in wok, so we might open that tonight and get into the holiday mood!

Excited!!!! x


----------



## BertieBones

Well, just thought I'd pop on quick before we leave for Gatwick! 

We're are flying tomorrow morning and I won't have chance to come on here before the wedding on Thursday!

Good luck to any other brides this week, haven't had chance to come on here much lately!

Thank you to every1!!! 

I'll speak to you all in 3 weeks when I'll be Mrs J! xxxx


----------



## Mynx

Awww have a fantastic day sweetie and be sure to stop every now and then for a few minutes with your new husband and drink it all in :D 

Enjoy it hunny!! :hugs:


----------



## mumandco

Your plans sound lovely :) good luck for when you get married x do you mind me asking where you got the Disney ring cushion from I love it!


----------

